

Amiga Unix - andrewstuart
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amiga_Unix

======
dlinder
In my halcyon Amiga days of yore, I learned about this from a magazine article
(INFO? Amiga World?) about a University (Georgia Tech?) installing a labful of
3000UXes. Owning just a well-expanded 2000 and without the funds to buy AMIX,
I discovered NetBSD, though I needed to trade out a 40 MHz 68EC030 (without
MMU) on my accelerator card for the MMU-enabled version. I remember it took
the better part of a week, and constant retries, to get the full install sets
and kernel. I ran that rig all the way to 1999, junior year of college at
UIUC. Good times.

I still run NetBSD on a personal machine (and a toaster).

